# i paid for elite now what ?



## boston george 54 (Jan 11, 2009)

how do i get in ?


order # 1024


----------



## netpirate (Jan 12, 2009)

How? Through mail or site?


----------



## boston george 54 (Jan 12, 2009)

netpirate said:


> How? Through mail or site?


i paid through the shop link at top

i did get a email today asking what my fourm handle was so i am sure i will have access soon


----------



## netpirate (Jan 12, 2009)

Just give it 1 more day. I'm sure Rolli is just busy with stuff. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## boston george 54 (Jan 12, 2009)

netpirate said:


> Just give it 1 more day. I'm sure Rolli is just busy with stuff. Patience is a virtue.


yea iam sure i drop him a pm aswell and i dont know if he runs the shop or not so i could see it takeing a bit longer


----------



## netpirate (Jan 12, 2009)

In any case, enjoy your new Elite Status! Happy threading!


----------



## burlingo (Jan 23, 2009)

i paid earlier today too.

how long is the wait, 3-4 days?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 23, 2009)

burlingo said:


> i paid earlier today too.
> 
> how long is the wait, 3-4 days?


You have been updated


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool new elite members!


----------



## burlingo (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks 

Off to cruise the forums with my new "badge".


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 23, 2009)

burlingo said:


> thanks
> 
> Off to cruise the forums with my new "badge".


Just don't pull anyone over with it... unless they're stoners!


----------



## LostInSpace... (Jan 25, 2009)

I just paid for elite too, so if anyone sees rollie let him know please...


----------



## EckoSky (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't wait for mine to be updated  

I really like that we can just pay for it on hydroponicz.net now, since I was to lazy to go get a money order and mail it out.


----------



## I am (Jan 29, 2009)

order 1043...paid Tuesday
looking forward to the upgrade being applied.
Cheers,
I am


----------



## burlingo (Jan 29, 2009)

it shall happen soon, i am.


----------



## CALIGIRL (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi! My brother paid for elite membership for me yesterday =) 

Order Number : 4030709532

JUst want to make sure it goes to MY user name.. THanks!


----------



## jergus (Jan 30, 2009)

paid for a membership yesterday on hydroponicz.net (order num 1049)...thanks.


----------



## burlingo (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, i never knew that becoming an elite was so popular! it's good


----------



## jergus (Feb 1, 2009)

burlingo said:


> wow, i never knew that becoming an elite was so popular! it's good


i've got the elite account now....but....i can't seem to remove attached files or edit posts over 24 hrs old? is the elite not retroactive for previous posts?


----------



## rumblen (Feb 3, 2009)

ordered last night! #1052.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

bump, i will need this , whats the most you can pay for? a year?


----------



## LostInSpace... (Feb 10, 2009)

I think its 6 months atm...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

oh, thats cheesy, but its all good, we all owe it to RIU, the least i can do


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*do elites really get free jelly beans on jelly bean friday?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

haha, its more of a donation, but the custom name bar is cool


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*free cupcakes??*


----------



## LostInSpace... (Feb 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do elites really get free jelly beans on jelly bean friday?*


Hell yeah!! And you get to pick which colors you want


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 10, 2009)

*will there be pie?*


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

i did mine for a year it was 50 bucks us. still havent been updated yet


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

in that link, theres another link, post your order number


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 11, 2009)

ordered it....#1057


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 12, 2009)

ok i have bothered a few mods and rollie and hijacked every thread i could find on the subject. still nothing. is rollie vacationing? damn him for having a life. is there anything else i should do?


----------



## greens (Feb 16, 2009)

order # 1061 now what?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 17, 2009)

now you wait and rollie will asl you for your order # in a pm maybe??? i think mine was but idk.....took a few days for mine. but welcome


----------



## Patiwan Grl (Feb 22, 2009)

order # 1060, still waiting.


----------



## farel2 (Feb 23, 2009)

Order #1063 not sure if this is instant or if there is a wait. Ill give you the number just to be safe.

Thanks a lot


----------



## burlingo (Feb 23, 2009)

farel2 said:


> Order #1063 not sure if this is instant or if there is a wait. Ill give you the number just to be safe.
> 
> Thanks a lot


hi again, farel.

signed up then? good. 

you've done the right thing. it isn't instant, but posting your number here will certainly help.

rollie will get it done soon, mine was quick, others take a day or two.


----------



## farel2 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya decided to...... after i got a little help. RIU really makes it hard to subscribe lol But either way i love giving to a good cause especially one with such free flowing information such as the one on this site. Still not to sure about posting pictures, and freely taking about personal information. Couln't everything from this site be evidence if you were to get busted by the police and it brought to court???


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

maybe an elite member can help me out with this one. are the forums that only yall can use empty or do they just show 0 threads for the regular users? example i want to be able to use the classified ad forum but dont want to pay if there are no threads...


----------



## Patiwan Grl (Feb 24, 2009)

burlingo said:


> rollie will get it done soon, mine was quick, others take a day or two.


Or seven or twelve.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

it will come, you only have like 5 posts, you dont even come on the site. . . .


----------



## Patiwan Grl (Feb 24, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2135068]it will come, you only have like 5 posts, you dont even come on the site. . . .[/quote]

NO, I don't post often. I am here all the fucking time. 3 to 4 hours a day - some days. Alter egos and I have been reading here for months. They don't talk either. 

5 posts? What the fuck have I got to say that is useful? I don't know how to grow weed. That's why I came here. And why I supported the site-- to gain access to more info and pay back for the knowledge I have acquired. 

And what (if anything) does that have to do with my comment. There wasn't a post requirement when they accepted my money. 

Liked it better when I didn't talk, didn't ya? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess haha, i was jus sayin, idk how your going to learn with out interacting but good luck, aint going to get help reacting like that


----------



## Patiwan Grl (Feb 24, 2009)

SICC, Apparently that last line wasn't enough to denote sarcasm so let me try this again.....

I have actually been here for a while but am a "complete noob" to growing and only know what I have read, so I don't talk much. I am still trying to plan my first grow but will be happy to share when I get a little experience to back it up. In the meantime I just wanted to pay back the community for what I *have* learned and gain access to the elite boards for more info. 

(That really was sarcasm back there. I certainly didn't intend to offend. Please accept my appologies)kiss-asslol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

haha its cool, none taken 

I see what your saying, i did come off a lil rude, i'll be donating here soon as well, best of luck


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 24, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> maybe an elite member can help me out with this one. are the forums that only yall can use empty or do they just show 0 threads for the regular users? example i want to be able to use the classified ad forum but dont want to pay if there are no threads...


 no , they are not empty....just appear that way for you right now.


----------



## herbose (Mar 11, 2009)

I paid for membership on 3/8/09. Got a receipt by e-mail immediately. Nothing happened. I e-mailed [email protected]. No answer and nothing happened. I need a little help on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## burlingo (Mar 11, 2009)

herbose said:


> I paid for membership on 3/8/09. Got a receipt by e-mail immediately. Nothing happened. I e-mailed [email protected] No answer and nothing happened. I need a little help on this? Thanks in advance.


posting here is a good start.

post up your reference number, or whatever it's called.


----------



## herbose (Mar 11, 2009)

burlingo said:


> posting here is a good start.
> 
> post up your reference number, or whatever it's called.


Thanks for the reply. I didn't think it was a good idea to post the reference number here. I did put it in th e-mail I sent though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 11, 2009)

I've become a post whore  so i guess it is time to step up to the plate. I'm well off but I'm also frugal (intersecting points?). Does it give me special powers over the political noobs?? 

out.


----------



## Senator (Mar 26, 2009)

Just ordered:

*Your Order Number is:* 1080


See you guys in red soon! =)


----------



## burlingo (Mar 26, 2009)

Senator said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> *Your Order Number is:* 1080
> 
> ...


welcome aboard!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats on your elite status Burlingo  Hope you enjoy the benefits


----------



## guestrollitup (Mar 31, 2009)

*Your Order Number is:* 1085

Thanks.

Would be great if I could get this ASAP


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 7, 2009)

Your order # is 1088

i think im just a little more excited than i should be lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome... all are welcome...step into the light.

out.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 8, 2009)

is there anything else i need to do.
or just be pateint. 
your order # is 1088 just in case.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine took a week so sit tight... 

out.


----------



## NySurf (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like something I might be interested in. Cept I dont know the rules/regs yet...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

Newest 5 members have to bring the snacks and drinks for Poker night.

Bring some of those little weiner blanket thingies... I luv those.

out.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 9, 2009)

so dos that mean the old schoolers bring the nugs lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

hahah... I'll bring the cuban cigars for when LEO knocks down the door....


out.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 10, 2009)

what is being an elite member?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

order confirmation # 1090....not sure if you need this info but just waiting on elite status....yeah, Iknow, I know...it takes awhile..just anxious  thanks


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 11, 2009)

What up man. Ya it takes alwhile i feel a naggy kid are we there yet!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

Uhhh... run by STONERS...


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

Cracker, I knew I was gonna be graced by your presence here...LOL ..was just a matter of time..."run by stoners"...haha thats why I'm not pressing the issue!! peace


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 11, 2009)

???? ?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

??????????????????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> what is being an elite member?


ummm...go to my rollitup, hit paid subscritions, then "shazam" questions answered... LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm trying cracker,..I'm trying..


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 12, 2009)

this is a test am i in red yet?lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> this is a test am i in red yet?lol


 I hear you man.....


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 12, 2009)

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
I think i may have just got myself bumped to the end of the line lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't make me pull this car over!! Is that what you want?? You want me to pull this car over???!!  Who hasn't heard that one growing up...


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> I think i may have just got myself bumped to the end of the line lol.


I guess shop is closed on weekends....  ohh, is that you in line right in front of me?!!! LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 13, 2009)

red????????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

sorry staff, not trying to be a bitch cause I love this site.....but how long does this elite thing take to kick in?! getting close to a week and haven't achieved status yet.....just wondering.any replies would be sweet..  thak you!


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn
I SAW EAELYER IN THIS POST THAT SOMEONE RECEIVED AN EMAIL ASKING FOR THEIR FORUM NAME.
DID YOU RECIEVE ANY SUCH EMAIL?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

no...did you?!


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 15, 2009)

No. I saw a post on this thread that someone had.
I think i must smoke 2 joints so i can smoke 2 more lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

It kinda sucks for me cause I'm very IMPATIENCE


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2009)

Wait no longer!! Welcome!!


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Wait no longer!! Welcome!!
> 
> 
> out.


thanks for the welcoming CJ


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw red whoo hoo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

i just paid for my subscription earlier today how long does it take to kick in?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

order #1118


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 27, 2009)

it took me about 7 days.
welcome to the dark side.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> it took me about 7 days.
> welcome to the dark side.lol


 thanks, i cant wait to fit in. lol


----------



## burlingo (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thanks, i cant wait to fit in. lol


mine was a lot quiker than 7 days, it was more like a matter of hours.

welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

you must just be lucky, i keep checkin in all the time to see if im in yet, been a couple days but it will be worth it. but yeah a couple hours wouldve been awsome.


----------



## burlingo (May 4, 2009)

good things happen to those who wait.......

anywho.... is it just moi or does the site run like "poop" 24/7 for anyone else?

it was fine before i paid for elite status. not much elite about this...

takes me ages to post a new thread for example.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 4, 2009)

It has nothing to do with your membership support. The servers are lagging and new ones are in the works. Something your new membership is helping to acquire, well done....


----------



## burlingo (May 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It has nothing to do with your membership support. The servers are lagging and new ones are in the works. Something your new membership is helping to acquire, well done....


hey,

yea i know. i wasn't blaming it on my membership. 

i am just slightly peeved that it got worse soon after paying for my membership. that's all.

thank you for your informative and friendly response


----------



## element2k10 (May 4, 2009)

mann ive been waiting for over 2 weeks did he miss me or sumthin....?


----------



## Marijuana101 (May 5, 2009)

what do you get when you upgrade??


----------



## GrowTech (May 5, 2009)

Marijuana101 said:


> what do you get when you upgrade??


Read here...


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

no elite yet?? sorry not tryin to be impatient.


----------



## rollinkool (May 11, 2009)

Hi - I am new and trying to find my way around... Can you tell me how to gain access to the classifieds - I saw an Elite membership comment - what are the perks and how much$?
Thanks


----------



## rollinkool (May 11, 2009)

can anyone tell me about Elite?


----------



## dirt clean (May 11, 2009)

I donated 5 dollars twice, do I get an honorary membership. That was like a few weeks ago. I asked to be kept off the list of donors but gave my email and handle. ?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 11, 2009)

rollinkool said:


> can anyone tell me about Elite?


Read https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## thcheaven (May 11, 2009)

Wow, 3 weeks have passed. I understand there was a family emergency. But, I have seen updates to the donations list. So, what could be holding up our upgrades. This is starting to drag out....... I wouldn't pay for a bag of weed then wait for 3 weeks to get it.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 11, 2009)

I don't know the process, but rest assured that no one is crediting your account and funneling it overseas for the interest whip as you wait..... heheheh...


----------



## dirt clean (May 11, 2009)

thcheaven said:


> Wow, 3 weeks have passed. I understand there was a family emergency. But, I have seen updates to the donations list. So, what could be holding up our upgrades. This is starting to drag out....... I wouldn't pay for a bag of weed then wait for 3 weeks to get it.


lol, that was when I decided to grow. . .


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't know the process, but rest assured that no one is crediting your account and funneling it overseas for the interest whip as you wait..... heheheh...


 lol.............


----------

